# Platten im Teich verlegen - mit Mörtel oder Kleber???



## HOBI (30. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben einen gemauerten Schwimmbereich. Auf der Mauer und im Stehbereich möchten wir rutschfeste Platten verlegen. 

Ich hab schon von 2 Varianten gehört

1) Folie - Vlies - Hasengitter - Mörtel - Platte
2) Folie - Kleber - Platte

Welche Variante ist die bessere? Was sind die Vor- und Nachteile?

Oder wie habt Ihr sie verlegt?

Danke!!!
lg
Birgit


----------



## hoboo34 (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Platten im Teich verlegen - mit Mörtel oder Kleber???*

Ich hab es so gemacht:

Über die Folie und noch ein paar Zentimerter in den Rasenbereich rein ein Fundament aus "Rasenbeton" (heisst so und gibt es in jedem Baumarkt) gebaut. Wenn man will kann man darin "Estrichmatten" (oder Hasengitter) mit einbauen.
Auf das Fundament dann die Platten verlegt, mit Granitkleber. Danach mit Fugenmörtel ausgefugt.
Ist bombenfest und stabil begehbar.

   ​


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Platten im Teich verlegen - mit Mörtel oder Kleber???*

Servus Birgit

Hmmm ... Gefallen tut mir keine Version 

Zu 1.)
Das Hasengitter wäre mir zu gefährlich (der Teufel schläft nicht und sticht Dir ein Loch in die Folie) und beim Mörtel empfiehlt es sich mit Trasszement zu mischen .... normaler Zement könnte die Wasserquali mindern (div. Zusatzstoffe die sich im Wasser lösen)

Zu 2.)
Der Kleber .... dito wie normaler Zement

Müssen es unbedingt Platten sein, die im übrigen, wenn auch rutschfest, im Laufe der Zeit, von Algen besiedelt werden und dann auch rutschig sind


----------



## HOBI (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Platten im Teich verlegen - mit Mörtel oder Kleber???*

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Platten hätten wir deshalb genommen, weil man sie leicht abschrubben kann... haben uns so eine Schwimmteich in unserer Nähe angesehen... und somit wär der Bereich auch nicht rutschig... leider hab ich selber keine Erfahrungen diesbezüglich und kann mich nur auf Erzählungen anderer verlassen.

Außerdem hat unsere Folienfirma nicht sehr schön geschweißt... viele kleine Teile zusammen geflickt... und schon alleine deswegen würde ich was drüber geben wollen... schaut nämlich gar nicht schön aus!

lg
Birgit


----------



## HOBI (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Platten im Teich verlegen - mit Mörtel oder Kleber???*

was den Kleber betrifft - hab gehört, daß der Innotec gut beim teichbau geeignet sein soll?


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Platten im Teich verlegen - mit Mörtel oder Kleber???*

Hi Hobi,

aber willst Du alle Platten mit Innotec verkleben? :shock
Das wird eine teure Tasse Tee. So eine normale Kartusche (wie Acryl/Silikon-Kartuschen aus dem Baumarkt) kostet ab 17,- EUR.

Beste Lösung meiner Meinung nach ist Mörtel mit Trasszement wie Helmut schon anregte.


----------

